
Shared Space: Balancing Astronomical Ads, Artificial Lights and Starry Nights - misnamed
http://99percentinvisible.org/article/shared-space-balancing-astronomical-ads-artificial-lights-starry-nights/
======
nerdponx
[http://darksky.org](http://darksky.org)

I'm glad the International Dark-Sky Association exists. Someone has to fight
for this stuff, and having an organization with a website makes it easier for
individuals to help.

------
dingaling
One of the disincentives against smarter control of street lighting is the
near- or even below-cost electricity rates offered by power companies. Since
it's so cheap, councils and other authorities leave lights blazing at full
intensity and coverage all through the night instead of reducing intensity or
shutting-down sections of lighting.

We astronomers in Northern Ireland were excited a couple of years ago when
there was the prospect of lights being turned-off for five hours in the wee
hours due to budget cuts, but unfortunately a new cheaper power contract was
agreed with the suppliers.

